# Blue Dream



## OGflorida420 (Sep 20, 2012)

Just got a zip of some blue dreams from my buddy for 280, very happy, and very stoned. packed a few bowls and gonna make a run with a gram of some blue dream bubble I got from him in the morning.


----------



## Ringsixty (Sep 20, 2012)

nice strain.


----------



## OGflorida420 (Sep 20, 2012)

always has been one of my favorites, especially late at night. best sleep.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Sep 21, 2012)

My dude just sold me is last bit of his... the best looking Dream I've had.


----------



## OGflorida420 (Sep 21, 2012)

VLRD.Kush said:


> My dude just sold me is last bit of his... the best looking Dream I've had.


Best looking dream I've seen, lol. We rarely get stuff like that in Florida unless you got a connect in a medical state. It's good, but not that good. lol


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Sep 29, 2012)

yeah this stuff is superb. my guy still has an O left of it, im on my way out to pick up some more. And I'm just north of you in the Carolinas


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Sep 29, 2012)

cant compare to the other guys pic but its from a phone, and i had smoked all the good nugs by now ;-;. i picked up two blue dreams recently. the 2nd couple grams i got were good but couple fluffyish nugs in the bag, only slightly though. first batch was yummy as hell and is in the pic, tasted of strong blueberrys


----------



## blackie475 (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks nice and tight!


----------

